# Master Forge 36” bullet charcoal smoker mods and instructions with Q-view



## handymanstan (Jan 21, 2014)

[h1]Master Forge 36-in H x 20.25-in W 376-sq in Baked Enamel Green Charcoal Vertical Smoker     $59.00[/h1]
*Let’s start at the bottom pan. See the hole.  *












master forge 007.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 006.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*This needs two mods. 1. Drill a 1 ½ “ hole in the  side in between two of the clamps.  2. Close off the hole in the bottom.*













smoke 157.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 009.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Now on to the ash pan.  You need to raise the coal off the pan at least ½”  for lump and at least 1” for briquettes.  I used a mesh I got at lowes.  It is in the concrete area and is used for stucco and cut and made this.  You can cut this with scissors.*













smoke 103.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













smoke 105.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 010.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   *Push it in. *












master forge 011.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*This is how I load the pan.  I would have used more wood if I was doing a longer smoke but for this show I left them out.   I fill the pan this much.  I then pull out a pocket of the lump and put it in the chimney.  Not much.  Less than ¼ full.  About two cups worth.*













master forge 014.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 017.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 018.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 019.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





*This is the only white smoke I want to see.*













master forge 021.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 023.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Fill the water pan to about a inch from the top with sand or stones and cover with foil.*












master forge 020.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Put together and let warm up.*












master forge 026.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 041.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*The therm in the top on both of my Master Forge smokers are right on with the mav in a 212* water or 32* water test.  So I trust them and watch them. *

*When adjusting the vent 1/16” or 1/32” movement is all that’s needed and then wait 10-15 minutes to see where it settles.  Don’t try to correct every temp swing with the vent or that’s all you will be doing.  Be patient and let the smoker do its thing.  I try to keep it 225-235 and wherever it settles at is fine.  *













master forge 028.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   12:00pm 













master forge 029.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Vent wide open.*












master forge 027.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   12:08  













master forge 030.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Close vent ½ way.*












master forge 032.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





 12:15 













master forge 036.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*I drilled a hole and put a rubber gasket for probes.*












master forge 033.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





 12:20 













master forge 037.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Close the vent some more and let it start to settle in.*












master forge 039.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   12:30 













master forge 040.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






12:40 













master forge 042.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   *Nice smoke. *












master forge 043.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*1:00 and it’s time to put the food in.  What food?  A fattie. *












master forge 003.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 004.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Breakfast sausage, Some ribs chopped up spread over all, Some pickled sweet peppers, BBQ sauce on half.*












master forge 005.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Rolled up.  *












master forge 049.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Precooked bacon over the top. *












master forge 002.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 051.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*Into the smoker. *












master forge 034.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   1:10













master forge 054.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






1;12 













master forge 055.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   1:40













master forge 056.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






2:15













master forge 057.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   2:45 













master forge 058.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






3:00:  













master forge 059.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   3:30 













master forge 060.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






4:00













master forge 061.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   4:25 *Took the fattie out.  *












master forge 062.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 064.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   *When I pull the food out I take the body off the base and close the vent and set the top on the base.  *













master forge 066.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





   













master forge 067.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014


















master forge 070.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014





*An hour later the fire is out and cold.  This can be used in the next cook.*

*I did add a Webber style vent in the top and if you want to then go ahead but I have found that when hot smoking I don’t need it and added foil to seal it.  When cold smoking cheese I open one or two holes worth so the smoke flows over the cheese rather than letting the cheese sit in smoke.*













master forge 068.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*The best thing about this smoker is that it is exactly the same as this one. *












smoke 001.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 21, 2014






*But is Charcoal and the red one is electric.  I can start a PP smoke with the charcoal smoker then before bed I can just lift it and set it on the electric base add the PID therm set the PID and go to bed.  The maverick will tell me of problems and when it gets to the finish temp. *

*I know Master Forge smokers are cheap but I feel they work as good as any other more expensive ones.  It just takes time to figure out your smoker and have good smokes.*

*Stan*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome Mods. I like the little basket you made. Thumbs Up


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 24, 2014)

bmudd14474 said:


> Awesome Mods. I like the little basket you made.


Thank you Brian,  The expanded metal from lowes is like $6.00 a 3'x6' sheet.  Its steel and will rust but takes the heat well and I have yet to have any melt.

Stan


----------

